# 1968 GTO AM/FM Stereo Multiplexer Location



## GTF68GTO (May 2, 2011)

I would like to replace stock OEM AM radio with OEM AM/FM stereo. Where does the multiplexer get instsalled. I have a rear speaker. Will all wires plug into AM/FM and multiplexer with no modification?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Its located vertically to the right of the radio.


----------



## GTF68GTO (May 2, 2011)

Thanks. Do you know if the wire harness is different that the AM harness connectors?

Is there any documentation showing OEM install available? I would like to keep car stock.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have no idea. This is where a shop manual can aid you. My manual is for a '70.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

im my manual it says the multiplexer is located behind the glove box like judge said however it is horizontal for for 1968 and it rests on a plate. and im trying to decode these pictures but to me it looks like they are seperate multiplexers for AM/FM and just AM.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

actually looking at it further you might be able to. The same wires in the back of the AM receiver should be the same for the AM/FM if you get one that has a front and rear speaker output. and i think it should be the same with the multiplexer.because it only requires you to remove teh connections off the back of teh reciever and then plug them back into the "new" one.


----------

